# Echarle un vistazo



## panjabigator

Bon dia a tothom,

Em podeu suggerir una frase per a dir "echarle una vistaza"?

Gràcies,
PG


----------



## .Jordi.

Hola, Panjabigator 

En catalan seria _donar-li (o fer-li) una ullada_.


----------



## panjabigator

Moltes gràcies Jordi! Millor que haguès preguntat en lloc d'escriure "tirar-li una ullada"!


----------



## Valtiel

_Echarle un vistaz*o*._ = _Fer-li/donar-li una ullada._

Salut.


----------



## panjabigator

Wonderful!  Gràcies per la correcció


----------



## Namarne

D'acord amb els companys. També *cop d'ull*. 
I no sé per què sovint es fa servir el pronom *-hi* (en comptes de *-li*): _fer-hi un cop d'ull. 

_


----------



## .Jordi.

Por cierto, cual forma usais con mas frequencia?


----------



## Namarne

Jo crec que "fer-hi un cop d'ull".


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Namarne said:


> D'acord amb els companys. També *cop d'ull*.
> I no sé per què sovint es fa servir el pronom *-hi* (en comptes de *-li*): _fer-hi un cop d'ull.
> 
> _



Namarne, el "hi" s'utilitza per a *coses inanimades*.

_Hi va dedicar molts anys (als estudis).
Hi concedia escasa atenció (al projecte).
Posa-hi nom (al quadrilàter).
_


----------



## Namarne

No havia entès que parlès d'algú. 
De tota manera ja he dit que ho sento a dir sovint, però no sé si és correcte. Quan deia que jo ho diria així, no pensava en una persona, sinó en un llibre, per exemple. I tampoc no estic segur si hauria de ser *-hi* o *-li*.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Si és un llibre, ha de ser "hi". "Li" s'utilitza només per a persones.


----------



## Namarne

Doncs moltes vegades fem servir *li* per a coses:  

_Abans d'aixecar la Copa d'Europa, el capità de l'equip li va fer un petó. _

Si aquí fes servir *hi*, que també em sona bé, l'entendria com a indicatiu de lloc. En canvi si és la Copa la petonejada, faria servir *li*. 
(I perdó per l'embolic).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Bé, lleigeixo a Ruaix que "el DATIU INANIMAT *sol* pronominalitzar-se com el locatiu (amb _hi_)" (la negreta és meva). Per tant, sembla que ambdues formes són correctes.


----------



## .Jordi.

Namarne, gracies per la resposta. No sera que aquesta forma que indiques es la mes utilitzada, perque sembla, pero no n'estic gens segur, que les altres son castellanismes?

I carai, quin embolic amb aquests pronoms!


----------



## panjabigator

.Jordi. said:


> I carai, quin embolic amb aquests pronoms!



Hi estic d'acord, completament!


----------



## andriubcn

I "donar un cop d'ull"? Ara que hi penso l'utilitzo moltes vegades i m'ha entrat l'angúnica de saber si es correcte ... 

Salutacions


----------

